# ZAUBERBARNI ZIEHT UM! +update [8 Clips, 30 Pics]



## zauberbarni (31 März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
freenet macht jetzt seine Homepages teuer, also ziehe ich um.
Ab sofort gibt es meine überarbeiteten Seiten unter *zauberbarni.de.vu*



Würde mich über einen Eintrag im neuen *Gästebuch* freuen :thumbup:



*Diese clips gibt es jetzt als GIFs:*
*Annemarie Warnkross*_ [gif | 896x528 | 8sec | 12,8MB]_
*Blair Segal*_ [avi(xvid) | 240x180 | loop29sec | 3MB]_
*Eva Hassmann*_ [gif | 688x384 | loop13sec | 34MB]_
*Eva Longoria*_ [gif | 600x400 | 2sec | 12,6MB]_
*Eva Longoria*_ [gif | 400x300 | loop11sec | 3MB]_
*Kim Kardashian*_ [gif | 864x540 | loop5sec | 25MB]_
*Salma Hayek*_ [gif | 720x544 | loop16sec | 26MB]_
*sat.1 Kirschen*_ [gif | 736x552 | loop3sec | 13,4MB]_



 

 

 




 

 

 



*30 Favoriten Bilder:*
Carolina Ardohain
Claudia Pandolfi
Daniella Sicarelli
Denise Richards
Gabrielle Richens
Holly Marie Combs
Kelly Brook
LeAnn Rimes
Leilani Dowling
Liv Tyler
Mena Suvari
Nicole Kidman x2
Pamela Anderson
Patricia Ford
Rebecca Gayheart
Rebekah Teasdale
Samantha Fox
SofiaVergara
Sonya Kraus
StacyKeibler
Tara Moss
Tea Leoni
Xenia Seeberg
unbekannt x6


----------



## General (31 März 2010)

für die Pics der Schönen


----------



## Weltenbummler (1 Apr. 2010)

Zauberbarini ist eine super Geile Seite.


----------



## Punisher (9 Apr. 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## Franky70 (10 Apr. 2010)

Der Künstler unter den Fußfreunden.
Großartig, danke.


----------

